# NBD: Ibanez Soundgear SR5005E-OL Prestige



## simonXsludge (Apr 2, 2012)

Ibanez delivered this stunning beauty of a bass to my doorstep and it's sitting here until my bassist comes to pick it up. Would love to keep it myself. It plays like butter, sounds awesome unplugged, the build quality is impeccable and it's just really some next level shit!

Took a shitty photo with my iPhone, but better than nothing.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 2, 2012)

That is really sexy!
Love the Gold hardware on the plain wood finish..

I need to look that one up to see what type of EQ system it uses..


----------



## Tranquilliser (Apr 2, 2012)

Dear god.
That is beautiful


----------



## davisjom (Apr 2, 2012)

Your bassist is a lucky man


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 2, 2012)

seriously the ONLY time i like gold hardware on any guitar or bass and it's on this beast, the wnege and gold looks boss together


----------



## Origin (Apr 2, 2012)

Jesus.

Christ.


----------



## Ruins (Apr 2, 2012)

i am totally jelly pens right now


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 2, 2012)

The most beautiful bass Ibanez has ever made. I'm hell bent on having one of these by the end of the year, but with 6 strings though.
GET A VIDEO! There are so few videos of this on youtube! And make sure you show the neck profile in the video.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 2, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> GET A VIDEO! There are so few videos of this on youtube! And make sure you show the neck profile in the video.


My bassist picked it up already. He isn't much of a networker, so I don't think I will be able to post a video too soon. Maybe when we're tracking the bass for the new album.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 2, 2012)

not only do these basses look gorgeous but they sound amazing


----------



## Powermetalbass (Apr 10, 2012)

I usually don't like gold hardware, but on natural wood finish it looks kinda sexy


----------

